# ATO: Having trouble paying?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

Having trouble paying?

25 October 2019

Even if you can't pay right now, talk to us so we can help.

We may be able to offer you a payment plan tailored to your needs by taking into consideration your circumstances, and your lodgment and payment history.

We also have a number of tools and services available to support addressing your bill while it is still manageable.

ATO online services for sole traders

You can opt-in to receive reminders for new and existing payment plan instalments sent to you via text or email.

This will help remind you to:

pay on time

ensure you have enough funds in your account for your direct debit.

You can do this by:

logging into ATO online (sole traders only)

contacting your tax agent to set it up on your behalf

phoning us on 13 11 42 during our operating hours.

Prepayments

You can also make pre-payments at any time and as often as you like, in large or small amounts, to make it easier for you. You don't need to wait for a bill from us.

Find out about:

Making prepayments: https://www.ato.gov.au/general/payi...-payments/?anchor=Taxprepayment#Taxprepayment

Help with paying: https://www.ato.gov.au/General/Paying-the-ATO/Help-with-paying/

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...paying/Having-trouble-paying-/?sbnews20191113)


----------

